# 4FT tank yaay!!



## jay (15 Aug 2008)

Well I've managed to get a Seabray(sp?) Custom aquarium on the cheap, L48"xW15"xH18". Customer had it made but didnt expect the braces allegedly. I think its a bit of a bargain at Â£100 Picking it up tomorrow.

Going to be making my own ADA style stand, dark wood laminate. 
Trying for a 4FT Arcadia luminaire also. 
Next years ADA here I come  

Well just wondering if any of you pepps have any idea on scaping a tank of this size?
Only just got over the daunting 3FT I have!
Any links or pics of some tasty scapes would be welcome.

Won't be touching it for a couple of months as I want to gather up all my materials before I put any water in.
Made that mistake last time.
Well I'm super happy and very nervous about starting it and I can't wait to share my journey with you all.
I got so much info from you lot and I aint done picking your brains yet


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Aug 2008)

Here's one of Georges four footers viewtopic.php?f=49&t=1733
And another viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1038&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=Harlequins%27+Haven


----------



## jay (15 Aug 2008)

Love Harlequin Haven.
Thinking along the lines of this

Or here

Tall, canopy like wood with some awesome rock work hehe.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Aug 2008)

Ive just started a 4ft, watch out for my journal which I'll be starting soon, if not today!

Sam


----------



## jay (16 Aug 2008)

Start it today!! 
Gives me something to go by.

hehe


----------



## Dave Spencer (16 Aug 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Ive just started a 4ft....
> 
> Sam



Me too!

Dave.


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Aug 2008)

I just sold one


----------



## jay (17 Aug 2008)

Just won a 4FT luminaire off ebay so I'm soon to be all guns blazing!!!!
Wooooooo!!!!WHOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Dreading the amount of Aqua Soil I'm going to be needing.  
Need a ton of good Blyxa too... hint hint.


----------

